# desktop wallpaper



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i suppose you guys have some cool ones, yes? i went looking online for guitar pics, and i didn't find too much out there. here is one i chose to start things off:









let's see what you have


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This is mine at work


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my current desktop.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I just googled fender in images and found this one and used it at school.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

This site has a couple cool guitar wallpapers, and it's where Jim's came from.

I believe you can order strings off there too.

http://www.webstrings.com/guitar_wallpaper.html


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cool stuff! i wonder if that was the original "frankenstrat"

i like the davinci one also


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Dual monitor setup?


Milkman said:


> This is my current desktop.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

OHNOES

I would post my current desktop pic but it is just bones!

>)> I change mine fairly often though. Ive had various things from nude sorceresses winging lighting to the winning screen shots of logic games to female centaurs to Tesla coils. Change is good, and a friend of mine doing macro a couple days ago sent me some nice shots of rattlesnake bones so on the wall the paper went!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

see archives..

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/document?doc_id=82227


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.supercar-wallpapers.com/


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I've used this one off and on for years. I know it's sick but I love it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

AHH! Past wallpapers you have reminded me!

1920's, my late grandfather on the far right on banjo:


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Deepest Purple*

I've had this one on my desktop for some time. The quilt just makes my eyes melt:

http://www.dotonshaftblog.com/wallpaper/DeCarlo_1_Purple_Quilt.jpg

Cheers,
B


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

my desktop background isn't guitar related, I grab some very cool (well, to me anyway) images from NASA's site.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dwagar said:


> my desktop background isn't guitar related, I grab some very cool (well, to me anyway) images from NASA's site.


do you mean "the astronomy picture of the day archive"? 
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html

i get alot of goodies from there too. on halloween i used a pic of the witches broom nebula. no one thought the joke was as funny as i did though. 
i have some really cool non-guitar related desktops too. 
what's really cool though , is all the non-microsoft themes i have. 

here are a couple of examples:


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

This is what I am currently using. Courtesy of Buyusfear from MyLesPaul Forum.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

This is what I'm using ATM....










:wave:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

using this now, but I have a big stash of band/guitar/car pictures.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> I've used this one off and on for years. I know it's sick but I love it.



Very interesting picture, Oswald was going to sing so Ruby riffed him with his axe. The guy in white, a police officer I assume, was he going to accompany Oswald's singing or was he accompanying Ruby?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my current wallpaper.....kksjur


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This guitar is made from Loblolly Pine, from a barn which was erected in 1898: this is my current fantasy!



















The first picture is my desktop.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> Here's my current wallpaper.....kksjur


Excuse my ignorance, but who is this? I need to know so I can officially have the world's biggest crush on her! :bow:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who is this? I need to know so I can officially have the world's biggest crush on her! :bow:


 Ana Popovic, good player too.:smile:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Here's mine....


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Sorry for the huge pic,...feel free to resize...(thanks)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

my new desktop wallpaper...


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all, I was recently directed to this forum by a friend, and thought i'd make my first post here. I already see one of my pics being used earlier on in this thread, nice to see.
Here are a few more....

full sized, just click on the pics


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a few more of a '56 Les Paul


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey buyusfear, welcome! Nice pics too, those LPs are gorgeous!

Here's what I'm currently rockin' on my desktop. It's a shot of my Strat after I popped in a new loaded pickguard from JS Moore (60's wind pickups, RS Vintage kit, 3-ply B/W/B guard). 

And yes, she sounds as good as she looks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ooohh!!! very nice! now i have a new desktop pic! thanks :wave:


----------



## suesman (Sep 21, 2012)

Best way to find wallpapers on Google is to type in say Fender Wallpapers or something similar. Hope this helps you all.sdsre


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

The view from my niece's helmet cam.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These days I use a slide show of random pics from my photo library.

I don't keep any porn shots on my laptop so I don't have to worry about something popping up on my screen that isn't appropriate.

It's cool to see pics come up that I haven't seen for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

http://simpledesktops.com/ -- I rotate through these. They're pretty awesome. I wrote a quick script to download new ones automatically in the background: https://gist.github.com/1072110


----------

